# standard horizon gx 1700



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

Does anyone have any feedback on this radio? Im not the most tech savy guy on the website, and wonder what the best features are ,and how easy they are to use?


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

JC,
Here are some reviews from a West marine site. I got nothing in it so you use your own judgement after reading. One model does have a 30 dollar rebate right now.
Ron

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...1151&productId=1307501&langId=-1#.UwDbRIUz3No


----------

